# Lightroom CC selective syncing to Lightroom Classic



## markgill (Jun 13, 2020)

I use Lightroom CC Desktop as my DAM and for basic processing, primarily because of being able to use lightroom mobile on other devices for culling, keywording etc.

I understand the principle of syncing collections to Lightroom Classic but the problem I am having is that all photos in my calalogues sync to Lightroom Classic when I only want to sync collections.  This means that I end up with 2 sets of the same images. It also means that when I delete a photo in Lightroom CC the image is still retained in the All Photos section of Lightroom Classic, although the synced photo section is updated.

I want the option to do some editing of selected images in Lightroom Classic (for things like the range mask) as well as when I want to print an image. I do use Photoshop as well for some editing and of course could print from there.

Can anyone advise how I can selectively sync only the photos in certain collections to Lightroom Classic rather than my whole Lightroom CC Library.

Many Thanks

Mark


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 13, 2020)

That is the nature of the beast. If you enable sync in Lightroom Classic, then Lightroom Classic becomes the ‘master application’. You cannot delete an image from Lightroom Classic by deleting it from Lightroom desktop. That will only remove it from the synced collections in Lightroom Classic. You must delete it in Lightroom Classic.  And you cannot just sync selective Lightroom albums: Lightroom Classic will download and sync *everything* that is in the cloud.


----------



## markgill (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks Johan


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 14, 2020)

If you want to do selective editing in Classic, without enabling syncing in Classic, one way would be to export the images from Lightroon Desktop using the "original + settings" option, then import the exports into Classic to do your range-mask work. When complete, Cmd+S to write those edits back to the files. In Lightroom Desktop, delete the original files and reimport the saved files from Classic. That would bring back the files with the original Lightroom work plus the additional work done in Classic....the only thing to remember is which albums (if any) they need to be re-added to. Needless to say, you need to be careful doing things like that.

I know that Victoria does sometimes take "cloud" images into Classic, so maybe she has found a better way of doing it.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 14, 2020)

Why do you want to selectively sync Images from Lightroom (cloudy) to Lightroom Classic?  As Johan has pointed out, this is an all or none proposition.  You can selectively sync  Classic Collections to the cloud but not the other way.   You can in the Lightroom mobile app turn off the auto add from camera roll feature.   And you can (as I do) delete any cloud images that you don't want in Classic from Classic once they have arrived.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 14, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Why do you want to selectively sync Images from Lightroom (cloudy) to Lightroom Classic?  As Johan has pointed out, this is an all or none proposition.  You can selectively sync  Classic Collections to the cloud but not the other way.   You can in the Lightroom mobile app turn off the auto add from camera roll feature.   And you can (as I do) delete any cloud images that you don't want in Classic from Classic once they have arrived.


The OP is primarily Lightroom-based, not Classic-based, so has no need to have the entire cloud library synced into Classic. However, they do want to occasionally process a file in Classic (e.g. to use the range mask).


----------



## markgill (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks for all the comments, these were really helpful, particularly in regarding LR Classic as the master catalogue. In future I will only remove images via LR Classic. I have a few months to decide whether I want to continue with LRCC and LR Classic while I benefit from the discounted rate


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 18, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> I know that Victoria does sometimes take "cloud" images into Classic, so maybe she has found a better way of doing it.


Export as Original & Settings is my best workaround too. Drop them into a folder that's set as a LR Classic Auto Import and you've got a pretty automated way of transferring them into Classic, but not such an easy way of transferring them back.


----------



## markgill (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone


----------

